# US-Richter akzeptiert IP-Adresse nicht als Identifikation



## cl55amg (4. Mai 2012)

Sehr interessant, ein US Richter entschied, dass zur Belangung von Nutzern von Tauschbörsen die IP-Adresse nicht aussagekräftig genug ist.
Er vergleicht IP Adressen mit Telefonnummern, was ich so noch nicht gehört habe. Die Frage ist ob dieser Vergleich, den ansonsten eher unqualifizierten "älteren" Richtern einleuchtet und
sich dadurch etwas bei diesem Thema bewegt. 

Quelle:
Urteil zu IP-Adressen in den USA - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Mai 2012)

Das finde ich sehr gut! 
Nur fällt die "News" von dir doch eher dürftig aus. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hbf878 (4. Mai 2012)

in deutschland gab es doch mal (vor wenigen jahren) den fall, dass jemand wegen illegalem dateitausch angeklagt wurde, zu dieser zeit befand sich jedoch nachweislich niemand in der wohnung des angeklagten. obwohl die ip-adress-ermittlung nachweislich nicht zu 100% korrekt arbeitet (zahlendreher, schneller tausch der ip-adressen), wurde der angeklagte selbst in höchster instanz für schuldig befunden, da sich sonst jeder, der wegen dateitausch in tauschbörsen angeklagt wurde/wird auf das urteil hätte berufen können/könnte . ich hoffe, durch solche urteile wird die genauigkeit solcher ip-adress-ermittlungen bzw deren beweiskraft auch in deutschland nochmal überprüft 

hbf


----------



## derP4computer (4. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich nehmen sich andere Richter ein Beispiel daran!


----------



## cl55amg (4. Mai 2012)

Ich fand diese News echt beachtenswert daher wollte ich schnell hier posten. Sorry das ich nicht ganz soviel eigenen Text geschrieben habe.


----------



## rabe08 (5. Mai 2012)

hbf878 schrieb:


> in deutschland gab es doch mal (vor wenigen jahren) den fall, dass jemand wegen illegalem dateitausch angeklagt wurde, zu dieser zeit befand sich jedoch nachweislich niemand in der wohnung des angeklagten. obwohl die ip-adress-ermittlung nachweislich nicht zu 100% korrekt arbeitet (zahlendreher, schneller tausch der ip-adressen), wurde der angeklagte selbst in höchster instanz für schuldig befunden, da sich sonst jeder, der wegen dateitausch in tauschbörsen angeklagt wurde/wird auf das urteil hätte berufen können/könnte . ich hoffe, durch solche urteile wird die genauigkeit solcher ip-adress-ermittlungen bzw deren beweiskraft auch in deutschland nochmal überprüft
> 
> hbf


 
Es gab noch viel schlimmere Fälle, z.B. DSL-Provider meldete falsche Kundenadresse ans BKA | c't

Wenn man mal nach "Fehler IP Ermittlung" googelt, stößt man auf Fälle in Deutschland, in denen gerichtlich festgestellt wurde, dass die IP-Ermittlung fehlerhaft erfolgt. Besonderns perfide ist auch die Vorgehensweise der Abmahnindustrie: Abmahnungen werden so gut wie immer erst versandt, wenn die Verbindungsdaten beim Provider nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Der Beklagte hat also nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, die IP-Daten sachlich zu prüfen. Trotzdem laufen 99,9% der Abmahnungen dann einfach so durch, auch vor Gericht.


----------



## mcmrc1 (5. Mai 2012)

Ist auch vollkommen richtig....

Mir gehört zwar der Anschluss das heißt aber noch nicht das ich was illegal runtergeladen hab...

Oder ne Waffe die auf dich zugelassen ist wird die bei einem Mord gefunden... du bist aber nicht gleichzeitig der Täter....(Beispiel...)

Wenn jemand geblitzt wird mit deinem Auto bekommst du nen Brief aber du musst nicht gefahren sein.....also musst du auch nicht zahlen

die Liste könnte man endlos weiterführen


----------



## Kelth (5. Mai 2012)

> _"Brown bezeichnete die massenhaften Verfahren gegen BitTorrent-Nutzer als  "Verschwendung juristischer Ressourcen" und empfahl seinen  Richterkollegen, ähnliche Fälle in Zukunft abzuweisen.__"
> _


Hoffentlich nehmen sich das, auch seine deutschen "Kollegen" zu Herzen !


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2012)

Bei uns gilt aber die Störerhaftung. Das ist das Problem, ganz unabhängig davon, ob es Probleme mit der IP-Adressenbestimmung gibt.


----------



## cl55amg (5. Mai 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei uns gilt aber die Störerhaftung. Das ist das  Problem, ganz unabhängig davon, ob es Probleme mit der  IP-Adressenbestimmung gibt.


 Diese kann man aber abschaffen, sofern die Politik dazu gewillt ist.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2012)

Klar kann man, wenn man denn will. Die Frage ist halt, ob dies der Fall ist, und ICH habe da ganz starke Zweifel dran...

Es wäre aber wirklich wichtig. Der Fall mit den Telekom WLAN-Routern hat doch eindringlich gezeigt, das man die Störerhaftung einfach nicht bringen kann in so einem Bereich, weil man NIE sicher sein kann, das die Netze dicht sind.

Ich könnte drauf wetten, das der eine oder andere Verurteilte, der immer bestitten hat so was gemacht zu haben, GENAU so einen Router von der Telekom besessen hat/besitzt. Die Fälle müsste man dann eigentlich wieder aufrollen...


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Mai 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei uns gilt aber die Störerhaftung. Das ist das Problem, ganz unabhängig davon, ob es Probleme mit der IP-Adressenbestimmung gibt.


 


cl55amg schrieb:


> Diese kann man aber abschaffen, sofern die Politik dazu gewillt ist.



Na, wenn ihr euch sicher seit...

Das, was man heute im digitalen Zeitalter mit der Störerhaftung verbindend, stammt ursprünglich aus dem Sachenrecht (Besitzstörung). Man kann nix abschaffen, was nicht explizit kodifiziert ist. Die Bezugnahme auf Internet-Sachverhalte ist reines Richterrecht.

Schlauer wäre es Gesetze zu erlassen, die ganz genau sagen, was (digitale) Störerhaftung ist und wann diese vorliegt. 

So mal als Beispiel. Noch vor 20 Jahren betraf die Störerhaftung so absurde Fälle wie Nachbarschaftstreitigkeiten wegen Lärmbelästigung durch krähende Hühner. Heute ist es ein massenhafter Haftungstabestand für jede noch so kleine Urheberrechtsverletzung, weil man den eigentlichen Täter nicht zu fassen bekommt.

Ein Anfang wäre es eine Haftung bzw. Abmahnung erst dann zu ermöglichen, wenn zweifelsfrei ein Verschulden (Vorsatz/Fahrlässigkeit) nachgewiesen wurde. Im Moment ist es ja so, dass Unterlassungsansprüche auch ganz ohne dem geltend gemacht werden können.


----------



## cl55amg (5. Mai 2012)

@ Pokerclock

Ich meinte nicht das man die Störhaftung abschaffen soll, sondern das man  klare gesetzliche Regelungen einführt, die im Zweifel immer für den  Angeklagten sind.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein Anfang wäre es eine Haftung bzw. Abmahnung erst dann zu ermöglichen, wenn zweifelsfrei ein Verschulden (Vorsatz/Fahrlässigkeit) nachgewiesen wurde. Im Moment ist es ja so, dass Unterlassungsansprüche auch ganz ohne dem geltend gemacht werden können.


Ein besserer Anfang wäre, jegliche Abmahnungen gegen Privatnutzer zu verbieten, wenn sie nur in einem sehr kleinem Rahmen illegale downloads getätigt haben. Vor allem deshalb, weil die Abmahnungen mittlerweile hauptsächlich eine gewinnorientierte Abzocke ist. Dies erkannte schon der Gesetzgeber schon und hat ja mittlerweile mehrmals den maximalen Betrag den man bei einer Abmahung zahlen muss, nach unten korrigiert. (Damit sich die Sache nicht mehr rechnet für die Abmahner) Wenn man für geschützte Bilder auf seinem privaten Blog, mit dem man kein Geld verdient sondern es nur als Hobby betreibt, eine Abmahnung kassiert, dann sieht man ganz gut was hier alles falsch läuft.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> So mal als Beispiel. Noch vor 20 Jahren betraf die Störerhaftung so absurde Fälle wie Nachbarschaftstreitigkeiten wegen Lärmbelästigung durch krähende Hühner. Heute ist es ein massenhafter Haftungstabestand für jede noch so kleine Urheberrechtsverletzung, weil man den eigentlichen Täter nicht zu fassen bekommt.
> 
> Ein Anfang wäre es eine Haftung bzw. Abmahnung erst dann zu ermöglichen, wenn zweifelsfrei ein Verschulden (Vorsatz/Fahrlässigkeit) nachgewiesen wurde. Im Moment ist es ja so, dass Unterlassungsansprüche auch ganz ohne dem geltend gemacht werden können.


 
Und deswegen wäre es mal sinnvoll das Urheberrecht zu erneuern und an den jetzigen Gegebenheiten anzupassen.
Scheint aber keiner machen zu wollen -- außer den Piraten jetzt.


----------



## cl55amg (5. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen wäre es mal sinnvoll das Urheberrecht zu erneuern und an den jetzigen Gegebenheiten anzupassen.
> Scheint aber keiner machen zu wollen -- außer den Piraten jetzt.


 
Oder anders: Jetzt bald werden sie es machen, aus Angst vor den Piraten 
Wobei es sind eigentlich nicht die Piraten, sondern das Volk das die Piraten wählt.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Mai 2012)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Ein besserer Anfang wäre, jegliche Abmahnungen gegen Privatnutzer zu verbieten, wenn sie nur in einem sehr kleinem Rahmen illegale downloads getätigt haben. Vor allem deshalb, weil die Abmahnungen mittlerweile hauptsächlich eine gewinnorientierte Abzocke ist. Dies erkannte schon der Gesetzgeber schon und hat ja mittlerweile mehrmals den maximalen Betrag den man bei einer Abmahung zahlen muss, nach unten korrigiert. (Damit sich die Sache nicht mehr rechnet für die Abmahner) Wenn man für geschützte Bilder auf seinem privaten Blog, mit dem man kein Geld verdient sondern es nur als Hobby betreibt, eine Abmahnung kassiert, dann sieht man ganz gut was hier alles falsch läuft.



Das Instrument Abmahnung war eigentlich dafür gedacht die Gerichte zu entlasten. Die von die angesprochene Deckelung der Abmahngebühren (nicht Schadenersatz oder Kosten für Ermittlungsaufwand) ist in Urheberrechtsfällen auf 100 € festgelegt. Der Gesetzgeber hat aber bei der Formulierung des Wortlauts dermaßen viel Bullshit gebaut, dass die Deckelung kaum greift. Ganz besonders bei Fällen, wenn Werke öffentlich abrufbar in das Internet gestellt werden. Sprich faktisch jeder Blog- und  jedes Facebook-Profil ist betroffen.

Mittlerweile versuchen sie es über eine Deckelung des Streitwerts, um indirekt Gerichtskosten und Anwaltskosten zu deckeln. Der Entwurf wurde aber von der Union gekippt. 

Privatnutzer dürfen nicht ausgenommen werden. Das Unrechtsbewusstsein ist auch so in der anonymen Internet-Welt auf einem absoluten Tiefpunkt. Es muss aber Wege und Mittel geben die tatsächlichen Täter zu erwischen und zur Kasse zu bitten. Nicht die WLAN- oder Forenbetreiber.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen wäre es mal sinnvoll das Urheberrecht zu erneuern und an den jetzigen Gegebenheiten anzupassen.
> Scheint aber keiner machen zu wollen -- außer den Piraten jetzt.



Die Piratenpartei ist so ein Ding. Ich befürchte, dass dort noch viel Fachkompetenz fehlt, um verlässlich Gesetze gestalten und formulieren zu können. Das komplette Urheber-, Jugend-, Telemedien- und Wettbewerbsrecht für Internet-Sachverhalte muss erneuert werden.

Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass es notwendig wird eine Art Internet-Gesetzbuch zu entwerfen, ähnlich dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch oder dem Handelsgesetzbuch. Das Internet umfasst nun einmal Unmengen von Rechtsgebiete, die jedoch aufgrund der speziellen Beschaffenheit des Internets angepasst werden müssen. Da muss ein großer Wurf her, nur bezweifle ich, dass in der heutigen Welt weder die Personen, noch das System selbst in der Lage ist das zu bewältigen.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Mai 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Piratenpartei ist so ein Ding. Ich befürchte, dass dort noch viel Fachkompetenz fehlt, um verlässlich Gesetze gestalten und formulieren zu können. Das komplette Urheber-, Jugend-, Telemedien- und Wettbewerbsrecht für Internet-Sachverhalte muss erneuert werden.


 
Ich bin aus verschiedenen/vielen Gründen nicht sonderlich politisch interessiert, und auch die "Bewegung" Piratenpartei verfolge ich eher beiläufig. Allerdings vermute ich, das schon alleine aufgrund des Durchschnittsalters, mehr Kompetenz diesbezüglich bei den Piraten vorhanden ist als bei den "Alten"... 

Aber grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich Recht. Aber sie haben ja noch viel Zeit sich zu entwickeln... ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Mai 2012)

Sich mit dem Thema Internet auskennen, heißt noch lange nicht, auch abstrakte Gesetze formulieren zu können.


----------



## cl55amg (5. Mai 2012)

@ Pokerclock

Ich stimme dir überwiegend zu. Allerdings hast du bezüglich der Piraten geschrieben:


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Sich mit dem Thema Internet auskennen, heißt noch lange nicht, auch abstrakte Gesetze formulieren zu können.


 

Und bezüglich der etablierten Parteien hast du geschrieben:


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der  Gesetzgeber hat aber bei der Formulierung des Wortlauts dermaßen viel  Bullshit gebaut, dass die Deckelung kaum greift. Ganz besonders bei  Fällen, wenn Werke öffentlich abrufbar in das Internet gestellt werden.  Sprich faktisch jeder Blog- und  jedes Facebook-Profil ist  betroffen.



Tja ist schon eine schwierige Sache mit dem formulieren abstrakter Gesetze 

 Vor allem ist das abstrakte Denkvermögen ohnehin eher bei Naturwissenschaftlern und Technik affinen Menschen ausgeprägter.
Aber es stimmt das Piraten aktuell nicht regierungsfährig sind, dass wissen auch die Piraten. Und das ist auch erstmal egal.
Wir haben keine Mehrheit für die Piraten, sie werden entweder in der Opposition sein oder (momentan eher unwahrscheinlich) in einer Koalition. Die Piraten erfüllen trotzdem ihre Aufgabe hervorragend, in dem vor allem potentielle Abgeordenete der Grünen, Linken und SPD ihre Ämter verlieren wenn die Piraten bei 13% landen. Die werden schlussendlich einknicken müssen bzw. sich etwas mehr Gedanken machen müssen, damit sie nicht wieder so einen "Bullshit" bei der Formulierung des Wortlauts machen. 

Du kannst nicht einen großen Teil des Volkes kriminalisieren, das Volk rächt sich bei der nächsten Wahl, besonders wenn eine medial gepushte Bewegung dahintersteht.
Das Internet Gesetzesbuch was du angesprochen hast, würde nur funktionieren wenn ein großer Teil der Wähler diesen Gesetzen auch zustimmt. Und das machen sie nur, wenn es nicht zu ihrem Nachteil ist


----------



## Lichterflug (5. Mai 2012)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Ist auch vollkommen richtig....
> Mir gehört zwar der Anschluss das heißt aber noch nicht das ich was illegal runtergeladen hab...



Beweise mal das du es nicht warst, wenn die Gegenseite genug Beweise hat, dass du es warst. Stichwort: "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder".



mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand geblitzt wird mit deinem Auto bekommst du nen Brief aber du musst nicht gefahren sein.....also musst du auch nicht zahlen



Das ist ausschließlich in Deutschland so, in allen anderen Ländern zahlt immer der Halter - ob er es war oder nicht. Beim 1. Mal wird deine Strafe erlassen. Ab dem 2. Mal darfst du ein Fahrtenbuch führen. Oder du gibst den Namen des Fahrers an.



mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Oder ne Waffe die auf dich zugelassen ist wird die bei einem Mord gefunden... du bist aber nicht gleichzeitig der Täter



Dann erkläre mal, wie oder warum deine Waffe "wegkommen" konnte. Vielleich hast du sie dem Täter ja auch ausgeliehen? Dann bist du ein "Mittäter". 
Wenn sie dir gestohlen wurde, warum hast du keine Anzeige erstattet?



mcmrc1 schrieb:


> die Liste könnte man endlos weiterführen


 
Du entkommst dem Gesetzt nicht. Auch nicht mit deinen komischen Vergleichen.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Mai 2012)

Anarchie, Anarchie!!! Wir wollen die Anarchie!
Nieder mit Gesetzen und Gerichten!

...

Wieso fangt ihr nicht an für Musik, Filme und Games aus dem Netz zu zahlen?
Die Schwarmintelligenz des Netzes fährt uns irgendwann noch vor die Wand...


----------



## cl55amg (5. Mai 2012)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mal, wie oder warum deine Waffe "wegkommen" konnte. Vielleich hast du sie dem Täter ja auch ausgeliehen? Dann bist du ein "Mittäter".
> Wenn sie dir gestohlen wurde, warum hast du keine Anzeige erstattet?


Ich habe garnicht bemerkt das meine Waffe gestohlen wurde.



Lichterflug schrieb:


> Du entkommst dem Gesetzt nicht. Auch nicht mit deinen komischen Vergleichen.


Was meinst du was Top Anwälte bzw. sehr gute Strafverteidiger machen? Richtig, das Gesetz biegen bis man zum Ziel kommt.


----------



## KrHome (6. Mai 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> So mal als Beispiel. Noch vor 20 Jahren betraf die Störerhaftung so absurde Fälle wie Nachbarschaftstreitigkeiten wegen Lärmbelästigung durch krähende Hühner. Heute ist es ein massenhafter Haftungstabestand für jede noch so kleine Urheberrechtsverletzung, weil man den eigentlichen Täter nicht zu fassen bekommt.
> 
> Ein Anfang wäre es eine Haftung bzw. Abmahnung erst dann zu ermöglichen, wenn zweifelsfrei ein Verschulden (Vorsatz/Fahrlässigkeit) nachgewiesen wurde. Im Moment ist es ja so, dass Unterlassungsansprüche auch ganz ohne dem geltend gemacht werden können.


 Wow, solch unreflektierte Aussagen von einem Juristen. 

Dir sagt ja sicherlich der Begriff Güterabwägung etwas. Auf der einen Seite haben wir den Anschlussinhaber, dem es sehr leicht möglich ist, seinen Anschluss zu sichern (WPA2 Verschlüsselung z.B.). Auf der anderen Seite steht der Rechteinhaber, der faktisch Null (in Zahlen: 0) Möglichkeit hat eine Urheberrechtsverletzung über einen Anschluss, der von mehreren Personen genutzt wird, nachzuweisen.

*Man hat nun zwei Möglichkeiten:*
1. Man erklärt das Internet zum rechts(durchsetzungsfähigungs)freien Raum.
2. Man behilft sich über die Störerhaftung und schließt so die Alibi Lücke "Ich bin's nicht gewesen. Meine halbe Family nutzt den Anschluss!".



mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Oder ne Waffe die auf dich zugelassen ist wird die  bei einem Mord gefunden... du bist aber nicht gleichzeitig der  Täter....(Beispiel...)


Du bist also gegen besondere Sicherungspflichten eines  Waffeneigentümers? Deiner Meinung nach kann er das Ding geladen auf  jedem Kinderspielplatz liegen lassen? Dabei ginge es auch nicht um Mord, sondern um die Verletzung von eben diesen Sicherungspflichten.



> Wenn jemand geblitzt wird mit deinem Auto bekommst du nen Brief  aber du musst nicht gefahren sein.....also musst du auch nicht  zahlen


Fahrtenbuch! §31a StVZO


----------



## Skysnake (6. Mai 2012)

KrHome, du machst dir die Sache da aber etwas zu einfach. Der Vorfall mit dem Telekom-WLAN-Router hat dich eindrücklich gezeigt, das der Privatmann in keinster Weise sich sicher sein kann, das er seinen Anschluss wirklich schützt, oder eben hinstellt mit einem offenen Scheunentor.

Die Sache ist doch die, das es eben recht oft berechtigte Zweifel daran gibt, dass der Beschuldigte wirklich verantwortlich ist. Hier wird meiner Auffassung nach die Unschludsvermutung mit Füßen getreten. Zumal eben die "Beweise" in keinster Weise widerlegbar sind, oder auch nur validierbar sind. Zu den ganzen Methoden usw. usw. ist eben nicht hinreichend genug in jedem Einzelfall alles geklärt.

Dem Beschuldigten wird praktisch jedwede Möglichkeit zur Verteidigung genommen. 

Angenommener Fall:
Bei der Übermittlung der Daten kam es zu einem Fehler (Zahlendreher), und nun sitzt jemand unberechtigt als Beschuldigter auf der Anklagebank. Hat er eine realistische Chance, sich erfolgreich zu verteidigen? Ne, ziemlich sicher wird er verurteilt, und das ist einfach etwas, was nicht sein darf.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Mai 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> *Man hat nun zwei Möglichkeiten:*
> 1. Man erklärt das Internet zum rechts(durchsetzungsfähigungs)freien Raum.
> 2. Man behilft sich über die Störerhaftung und schließt so die Alibi Lücke "Ich bin's nicht gewesen. Meine halbe Family nutzt den Anschluss!".



Angesichts der Problematik, wäre es dringend notwendig, dass der Gesetzgeber tätig wird und die Störerhaftung präzisiert oder zumindest für eine einheitliche Rechtsprechung sorgt.

Es kann nicht sein, dass jedes Gericht meint, seine ganz persönliche Güterabwägung vollziehen zu müssen, dabei gerne mal eigenständige Berechungsmethoden zum Schadenersatz entwirft und beides auch noch örtlich vorhersehbar für klagende Anwälte ist (Stichwort "fliegender Gerichtsstand").


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2012)

Eine IP in Verbindung + MacAdresse ist eine eindeutige Identifizierung.

Und wenn jemand anderes z.B. über meinen Anschluß runterlädt bin ich(als Anschlußinhaber) haftbar zu machen. WLAN ist zu verschlüsseln.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Mai 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Eine IP in Verbindung + MacAdresse ist eine eindeutige Identifizierung.


 Eben nicht. Bei der Ermittlung/Übermittlung der IP gibt es einen ganzen Haufen möglicher Fehlerquellen (vom Timestamp bis zum Zahlendreher usw), und eine "Media-Access-Control-Adresse" kann ich (auf SW-Ebene) nach belieben verändern (wie übrigens auch die IP).

Das ist kein Fingerabdruck oder eine DNA-Spur, das sind einfach nur digitale Zeichen - mit all ihren Schwächen. Eine 100%ige wasserdichte Identifizierung sieht zumindest bei mir anders aus.


Headcrash schrieb:


> WLAN ist zu verschlüsseln.


 Blöd nur das auch dies keine unüberwindbare Hürde ist... und u.U. auch  WPA2 relativ schnell geknackt werden kann... (wenn man googlen kann^^)


----------



## cl55amg (6. Mai 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Angesichts der Problematik, wäre es dringend notwendig, dass der Gesetzgeber tätig wird und die Störerhaftung präzisiert oder zumindest für eine einheitliche Rechtsprechung sorgt.


 Wie willst du das vereinheitlichen? Sagen wir mal der Gesetzgeber vereiheitlicht das rechtlich und jeder Bürger kann belangt werden bei auch noch so kleinen Urheberrechtsverstößen. Was genau hat das für Konsequenzen?

Youtube, Facebook und jede andere Seite über die User, aus privaten Gründen, urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke hochladen oder verlinken, können belangt werden? (In welcher Form auch immer) Google muss für die verlinkung auf News bezahlen, wie es die Verlage fordern? Ich soll jemanden der 5 mp3s über Filesharing runterlädt kostenpflichtig abmahnen, obwohl er den Song im digitalen Radio oder über Seiten wie youtube 1:1 mitschneiden/speichern kann?
Wer genau entscheidet denn wie die gesetzliche Regelung aussieht im Zeitalter des Internets, welches einfach vieles geändert hat.? Ist es wirklich der Gesetzgeber, der wie du sagst, für bestimmte Gesetze eintritt und diese formuliert?

Oder ist es nicht die Mehrheit der Wähler die langfristig und ultimativ darüber entscheidet?


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2012)

In 99,9% der Fälle ist die Identifizierung aber richtig. Die Betroffenen geben es dann ja auch zu.

Und nur weil etwas nicht 100% sicher ist braucht man dann das Internet nicht zum rechtsfreien Raum erklären.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Mai 2012)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Wer genau entscheidet denn wie die gesetzliche Regelung aussieht im Zeitalter des Internets, welches einfach vieles geändert hat.? Ist es wirklich der Gesetzgeber, der wie du sagst, für bestimmte Gesetze eintritt und diese formuliert?
> 
> Oder ist es nicht die Mehrheit der Wähler die langfristig und ultimativ darüber entscheidet?



Die Fragen beinhalten in gewisser Weise eine Tautologie. Nur der Gesetzgeber kann dafür sorgen, dass eine gesicherte Rechtslage herrscht. Gesetze werden von gewählten Vertretern des Volkes gemacht. Die Lösung ist daher einfach. 

Schnell reagieren, wenn das Internet mal wieder eine neue Besonderheit zu bieten hat. Dumm nur, dass erst alles auf EU-Ebene verhandelt wird, als Richtlinie verpackt und dann noch mit Jahre-langen Fristen in nationale Gesetze umgesetzt werden muss. Gesetzgeber waren schon immer langsam, keine Frage. Aber Jahrzehnte sind in der heutigen digitalen Welt einfach nicht mehr hinnehmbar. Es ist vielleicht auch mittelbar eine Folge der Überlastung der Gerichte. Bis mal ein Verfahren vor dem BGH anhängig ist, vergehen gerne mal 5 Jahre.

Die Problematik der Störerhaftung in Internet-Sachverhalten ist nicht neu. Das geht bereits seit mindestens 10 Jahren so (wenn ich ältere Studienliteratur von mir dazu lese). Das Ding ist zehn Jahre alt und durch diverse BGH-Urteile (Paperboy, Session-ID) obsolet. Aber wenn es um Störerhaftung geht, ist heute immer noch alles beim alten, ohne das viel handfestes vorzufinden ist.

Mitunter ist wohl der §10 TMG noch das beste, was in den letzten Jahren zum Thema Störerhaftung passiert ist. Haftung erst ab Kenntnis und nicht erfolgter sofortige Sperrung/Löschung rechtswidriger Inhalte. Leider passiert eine Kenntnisnahme häufig im Wege der Abmahnung. Große Unternehmen können sich mal einen knappen 1.000er leisten, aber sicherlich nicht kleingewerbliche Forenbetreiber mit Cent-Beträgen als Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## alterhaken (8. Mai 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Eine IP in Verbindung + MacAdresse ist eine eindeutige Identifizierung.
> 
> Und wenn jemand anderes z.B. über meinen Anschluß runterlädt bin ich(als Anschlußinhaber) haftbar zu machen. WLAN ist zu verschlüsseln.


 
Ich kann dir deine WPA-2 Verschlusselung binnen 2 Stunden ohne einen grösseren Aufwand knacken - alles was man braucht ist im Internet verfügbar, und das kostenlos und ein wenig krimineller Energie braucht man auch da zu. Ich kann auch deinen  Anschluss manipulieren - die Daten bestehen nur als 0 und 1 , das erklärt auch warum die so genannten Kopierschutzverfahren nicht das Einhalten, was sie versprechen. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit werden doch alle geknackt, und das wird sich in Zukunft auch nicht ändern. Ich als Internetanschlußbesitzer kann überhaupt nicht verhindern, daß jemand der es willig ist, und genügend Fachwissen besitzt, mein Anschluß für seine Zwecke misbraucht... Dies ist leider die Tatsache!
Das Eltern für Kinder haften, bei Musikdownloads ist eine andere Schweinerei der mächtigen Musik und Filmindustrie  in Verbund mit der käuflichen Politik - ich darf mein Kind laut Gesetz nicht traktieren, aber es kann mich finanziell ruinieren mit ein paar Downloads gegen meiner Weisungen und Wille. Tötet es jemanden, ist zu jung und zu grün um verurteilt zu werden, aber anderseits muß ich für seine Urheberrechtsverletzungen gerade stehen? Nicht um sonst tut sich endlich BGH bewegen, ich hofe nur, das die höchstrichterliche Entscheidung nicht zu lange auf sich warten läßt, und ich bin mir sicher, dass dann sehr viele von Abmahnanwälten ihre Koffer packen dürfen und ihre Klientel von Film und Musikindustrie auch.


----------



## exa (8. Mai 2012)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Ist auch vollkommen richtig....
> 
> Mir gehört zwar der Anschluss das heißt aber noch nicht das ich was illegal runtergeladen hab...
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, das du dafür verantwortlich bist, was mit deinen Sachen passiert. Das betrifft nicht nur deinen Internetanschluss, sondern eben auch dein Auto... Wenn jemand in deinem Auto geblitzt wird, und du sagst einfach "ich bin nicht gefahren", verweigerst aber jegliche andere Angabe, dann kann es passieren, das man dir ein Fahrtenbuch aufdrückt...

Deine Waffe darfst du euch nicht einfach rumliegen lassen


cl55amg schrieb:


> Ich habe garnicht bemerkt das meine Waffe gestohlen wurde.


 Und auch da: du hast also nicht bemerkt, das jemand in deine Wohung eingebrochen ist, und dort dann sowohl den Tresor, als auch das Fach für die seperat gelagerte Munition aufgebrochen hat? Wenn du dann nicht nachweisen kannst, dass du in Urlaub warst wirds blöd... 

Und wenns ganz dick kommt, dann kommt halt das argument, dass du Löcher bohren musst und Kabel ziehen sollst, wenn du nicht dafür sorgst, dass das WLAN sicher ist.

Nicht umsonst gibt es Bemühen, einen Internetausweis zu erschaffen, um die Anonymität im Netz abzuschaffen, und eine eindeutige Identifizierung zu ermöglichen


----------



## Sauerland (8. Mai 2012)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Beweise mal das du es nicht warst, wenn die Gegenseite genug Beweise hat, dass du es warst. Stichwort: "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder".
> 
> Du entkommst dem Gesetzt nicht. Auch nicht mit deinen komischen Vergleichen.


 
Nun ja, hinsichtlich dem Problem mit der IP ist inzwischen festzustellen, dass dies eigentlich unnötig ist.

Letztendlich muss ich nicht meine Unschuld beweisen sondern die Gegenseite meine Schuld, alles andere wäre eine Beweislast Umkehrung.

Wie einfach es eigentlich ist, eine IP-Adresse zu klauen, hat man ja seinerzeit im Fernsehen mit Hilfe eines IT-Experten unter Beweis gestellt.

Wenn die Richter hier nun zu gusten der Kläger agieren, muss dies leider nicht immer die Schuld der Richter sein, manchmal taugen auch einfach die Anwälte nichts. 

Wenn die Kläger nun Unterlagen vorlegen, die so alt sind das ich keinen Gegenbeweis mehr antretten kann weil die Daten bereits gelöscht sind, könnte man auch so Argumentieren das diese vollendete Tatsachen bewusst bzw. sogar mit Vorsatz geschaffen haben, damit ich meine Unschuld gerade nicht mehr Nachweisen kann. Damit wären Tür und Tor für diverse Argumentationen geschaffen, z.B. nach dem Wahrheitsgehalt der vorgelegten Unterlagen. Letztendlich kann ja selbst das Gericht nicht prüfen ob die dortigen Angaben tatsächlich stimmen.

Für mich ist das Thema Tauschbörsen sowieso soweit durch, seitdem ich die Medienberichte aus Amerika als auch den hiesigen hier gelesen/gesehen habe, wie einfach es ist sich die IP-Adresse einer beliebigen Person auf der Welt anzueignen und damit schindluder zu treiben, eben gerade für die Abmahnanwälte.

Übrigens, wir sollten nicht vergessen, die wenigsten gehen gegen eine Abmahung wirklich vor Gericht.


Gruß


----------



## cl55amg (8. Mai 2012)

exa schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst gibt es Bemühen, einen Internetausweis zu erschaffen, um die Anonymität im Netz abzuschaffen, und eine eindeutige Identifizierung zu ermöglichen


 
Das wird aber niemals passieren.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Mai 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> In 99,9% der Fälle ist die Identifizierung aber richtig.


 Ich kann Dir keine zuverlässigen Zahlen nennen, aber es sind bei weitem keine 99,9%. Es gibt zudem viele Fälle wo Zahlungsaufforderungen nachgekommen wurde, einzig um größerem "Zirkus" aus dem Weg zu gehen (zb. Anschluß auf den Vater, Sohn sagt er war es 100%ig nicht, Vater zahlt trotzdem usw). Alleine die bekannten Fälle falscher IP-Ermittlungen liegen schon sehr deutlich über 0,1%...

Außerdem, beweiß mal das Du eine bestimmte IP vor zb. 6 Monaten nicht gehabt hast. 

Ich wurde selbst schon mal von einer Kanzlei angeschrieben, weil ich angeblich ein Spiel über Torrent runtergladen bzw dadurch angeboten hätte (IP+Uhrzeit+Spieltitel). Da ich das zu 200% ausschließen konnte (nicht nur für mich, auch für meine Internetz-Anschlüsse), hab ich dort angerufen und mitgeteilt das es ein Irrtum sein muß, und ich ganz sicher keinen Cent zahle - und es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lasse. Ich hab danach niemehr von der Kanzlei gehört.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und nur weil etwas nicht 100% sicher ist  braucht man dann das Internet nicht zum rechtsfreien Raum  erklären.


 Hm, hat das irgendwer getan? Es sollte einfach nur "In dubio pro reo" gelten.


----------



## cl55amg (8. Mai 2012)

"Im Zweifel immer für den Angeklagten" und nicht das Gegenteil. Das ist der einzige richtige Weg und vor allem der einzige den die Wähler langfristig akzeptieren werden.


----------

